# A real how to to auto strains!!!



## wackymack (Jan 10, 2009)

*GET A BOWL OR BONG READY FIRST BEFORE YOU APPROACH THIS...KINDA LONG BUT NONE THE LESS IT IS WHAT I THINK THAT SEEMS TO MAKE SENSE TO ME AND MY EXPERIENCE MADE ME TO BELIEVE WHAT I AM SHARING WITH EVERYONE**.*

* ENJOY........*

puff puff the magic dragon

have you thougt about autoflowering strains and want to figure something out really remarkable and new? if u do your homework correctly then you could get them to have the fullest yeild possible and by comparison to yeild average,u can get an auto to hit 3oz eazy with perfect conditons and most people get a non auto yeild somewhere around 1.5 oz,so by comparison standards,you will have tons more.

another reason to try autos is that if height is a factor then the auto will stay realatively small(9-15in) and if u use one 1k watt system,you can fit tons of autos under that one light and yet again by comparison you can get 3 oz per plant and in 3gal containers,so a 1k system will give you a great light area of 8ft by 8ft giving you aprox 8*8 grow room with 8*8 lighting you can get about 20 plants in there,and if you buy feminized autos you can get 20 females,you will need to rotate the plants on a 20 day cycle to ensure each plant gets the same amount of light per its life as its sister,thing of volleyball rotations if you have ever played in high school. add 20 females with 3oz aprox(ideal conditions) and you will get 60 dry ounces,16oz in a pound,so you can be looking at a yeild of 3.75lbs,you wouldnt be able to get as many non autos in there to fully mature at the best because as the plant grows and flowers it will require even more light per plant to keep perfect conditions.

also with a hid the temps that are produced can be easily manageably with a regular window fan,but and imo the autos seem to respond more to high intensity light that is alittle out of full reach to the tops,so add like 6in on top of the distance from the top of the plant to the light,by checking the temps with your hand and when it doesnt feel warm to the touch raise the light an extra 6in. also dont vent the hood bc in my experience,the autos seem to respond great to higher temps and blow up much more than cooler day temps,this extra heat also alows for a dramatic heat shift for the surrounding area from when the lights are on to lights off while keeping your roots realatively warm but not too warm to where it will kill the roots,but just slightly warm to encourage massive root development.this temp shift can and may add some purple to the hue aswell. you would expect the plant to go into extreme stress and just basicly screw you in the end,but no...they seem to really enjoy the stress,bc the genetics of the auto originally come from where the plant is in extreme conditions and is normally in a cold eviroment. the heat seems to play an important role in wheather you will get a few grams as lets say a ruderis in old prussia. now take one of those ruderis strains and give it the extremes but give it a nice warm eviroment where they can fully bask in the ambiance of the perfect conditions. with the warm temps it helps to keep the roots at a slight warmth it will provide for the roots to grow bananas,because when a seedling or clone is rooting they like more warmth to encourage quick vigorous root growth. now leave the same cutting or seedling to fully develop with that same warm temp at the develpment of the root stage then that will not allow for adequate root growth and ultimately killing the roots. bad roots equal bad growth. same goes as if the room temp was a constant 70 day in and out,that would provide for the soil temp to be an aprox same temp as air temp.this works good for non autos because it will simulate a constant season like say late spring to mid summer where plants are at max equal zen and grow boom boom big in a realative short period of time. keep the conditions ideal will provide for the most simulated ideal condition,but with autos,there auto gene came from the coldest part of the world and lands of extremes and geologically/botanically speaking the plants would never be in perfect conditions based upon there natural and original origins because the genes naturally adapted to there surrounding to survive, does charles darwin and his theory of survival of the fittest ring a bell? now take that gene that endured so much to survive and pass its trait on to the next generation the perfect and ultamate "fuck over" to survive. thus said when you take something that has been repressed for so long and had to do every thing it needs to survive and then take that one step extra to survive is to actually grow. now the plant will have the basic nessesities to life. to get the roots in the perfect conditons you add the little step extra and keep the temps around a constant 80degrees lights off and around 84 with light on. this will keep for a adequate soil drainage with out too much drying.

now for the watering and nutrients. first the watering,to ensure the proper soil drainage you will need to do a 50-50soil to perlite, i like to use an all organic no nutrient soil,because there are no added nutes,no need to worry about over nootin it on your first feed. 

water when you think it needs watered

feed when you think it needs fed

the feedings,use something with a nice even balanced nutrients for the first 3weeks then swich to a nice flowering nutrients.the flowering nutes can be what ever you feel will work best,thats the good thing is that the plants will react positive to what ever flower nute because they are obviosly gona flower. use what you think will do the job.

this is what i believe is to be the true way to get the biggest and most out of autos.

as far as how many i grow for myself is 1-2 bc i have space issues,and real heat issues,it gets hot in the summer and cold in the winter,my house breathes literally.

peace up A-town,hope this helps anyone


----------



## ProudlySellin' (Jan 12, 2009)

Fuck man, I love you. Thanks


----------



## hemlockstones (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks! i really want to play around with these indoors... either way i want to put some outside in the spring.
1.5oz/plant and i was happy.. if u can get 3oz a plant in 8 weeks then... i think i have a new plan haha.

maybe i missed it but.. how do they respsond to topping, not really to keep height down but to even out the canopy. was gonna try this under a 400watt t5...


----------



## wackymack (Jan 12, 2009)

ProudlySellin' said:


> Fuck man, I love you. Thanks


 
no prob,im smoking some lr2 right now,i got 2oz from her dry!!!


----------



## wackymack (Jan 12, 2009)

hemlockstones said:


> thanks! i really want to play around with these indoors... either way i want to put some outside in the spring.
> 1.5oz/plant and i was happy.. if u can get 3oz a plant in 8 weeks then... i think i have a new plan haha.
> 
> maybe i missed it but.. how do they respsond to topping, not really to keep height down but to even out the canopy. was gonna try this under a 400watt t5...


 
idk,havent tried topping,go for it see if toppin will work for you


----------



## hemlockstones (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks again for this.. experiments are fun 
any preferred auto strain?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 12, 2009)

no perfered autos,u just have to experiment and see witch one u really like


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 12, 2009)

I have had great results from flowering as soon as my roots show from the clones. They usally end up being under 2 feet, if I don't top or train them just tie them up. I usally pull around 1.5 to 2 dry. But I have done this in 1 gallon pots hand watered using coco, This run I decided to run 3 gallon Because I dont have a space issue, lol even If i was living in a motel, I still wouldn't have a space issue.. Ive slept in the same room as my plants in flower. without them being in a tent or anything. it sucks..but I had no other choice

have heard of next generation's strain called Bonkers ? I've only read about it. But its a auto-flowering plant that throws out buds bigger then foot balls

They pic I attached is bubblegum that was forced flowered sorry about the quality


----------



## wackymack (Jan 12, 2009)

u got a link to this so called bonkers?


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 12, 2009)

yeah go to the link then click on more information

http://www.greenlifeseeds.com/GreenLife_SeedCo_NGSC_Bonkers.html


----------



## wackymack (Jan 12, 2009)

this could potentially be quite helpful in my breeding project


----------



## heftamga (Jan 13, 2009)

dude you're a genious.
that's exactly what i had in plan for my auto journal.
i first wanted to install 4 lamps but after reading this, i must say with 6 or even 8 i could have max yeald. also my soil was the cheapest with my first autos + i had cold temperatures because of the lack of gas in europe (this also explains my pink leaves and not so thick buds) 

thx for this mr satan


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 13, 2009)

Really good read man I wish I wouldve found this when I first started my seeds lol. I've been thinking I've been fight high temps when the whole time not really to bad. At first really really high temps in the mid 90's I was waiting on my fan and filter to come in. Soon as that did lowered to about 88 so I thought..... damn thats still to high put an intake fan in and two tower osicilating fans and temps steady 83 something. I am glad to know that they like the higher temps. 

I have three going right now one is a month away from harvest and the other two are two months away from harvest. I should have a better yeild off the two cause I got all the right stuff this time. 

Thanks again for posting this really helpful


----------



## wackymack (Jan 13, 2009)

get uv bulbs,ive found that they packed resin on to the buds,i couldnt even smoke a blunt properly,i can only smoke it out of a bowl,so much resin


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 13, 2009)

UV Bulbs?????? I thought those were supposed to be a waste of money????? Also I can't afford to run anymore power right now.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 13, 2009)

then save your money,as far as temps go,dont go above 85


----------



## Medi user (Jan 14, 2009)

I found using bigger pots and using Low Stress Training good. Buddha White Dwarf is a nice alternative to LR2 to try out. Even though flowering is only for 5 ish weeks you can leave the lights on for 18/6 so you still get good plant sizes.

Cheers for the advice on genes, temps and lights wackymack


----------



## coolguy1 (Jan 14, 2009)

so your saying no higher than 85..big ups man u helped alot wat would u say the llowest temp they could take without causing stress?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 14, 2009)

65 the coldest

with the warmer temps,some of the older leaves will dry up,but not harm the plant,it seems as though it "forcefully" produce more blooms


----------



## coolguy1 (Jan 14, 2009)

ok..rite now i have 4 ak47xlowlife under a 400 watt hps...therr about 4 days old.. all 4 have semi purple stems...my temps stay at a constent 78-82with llight off they drop to about 60-65...give me some info as this i s my frist grow..dont want anything to go wrongg any advice and tips are needed pleasee


----------



## wackymack (Jan 14, 2009)

get a portable space heater for the night,those temps are too cool for babies


----------



## coolguy1 (Jan 14, 2009)

i have them on 20/4 so would u still recomend the heater?


----------



## coolguy1 (Jan 14, 2009)

one more ? for you sorry for buggin you but uve been a great help....what would you say best light sched is for autoflowring ak 47


----------



## wackymack (Jan 14, 2009)

coolguy1 said:


> i have them on 20/4 so would u still recomend the heater?


 
that should be fine then,not much of a cool down period



coolguy1 said:


> one more ? for you sorry for buggin you but uve been a great help....what would you say best light sched is for autoflowring ak 47


 
thats what is recomended by the breeder its self so stick to that schedule before you decide to play around with the times


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 14, 2009)

So lst huh? How old before you start like 5th or 6th set of leaves?


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 14, 2009)

hey guys, i love autos. im a commercial grower an this bud is perfect for wut i do. i love the dieselryder an i also love the diff kush varieties they offer. attitude and dopeseeds.com have a great selection. ihave a sog with diesel ryder goin as we speak so ill let u kno how it turns out.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 14, 2009)

post some pics brah,this could help others too,lets see this scrog,im curious aswell to what it looks like,when u do ill rep u positive


----------



## CÐ¯ONIC (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice i just started 10 Lowryder 2 fem. yesterday. Thanks for the tips


----------



## wackymack (Jan 14, 2009)

the smell of them in the last 4weeks of flowering will get extremely strong,your house will start smellin at the start of the last 4weeks,so keep that in mind


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 14, 2009)

yeah i got a pretty good stealth gro gowin. temps reachin 72 high, and 67 low every nite since its winter an i dont have to run ac. the cool temps def give the buds bag appeal. i got a journal goin now. i also just placed a huge order with jim at dope-seeds.com. he's a good dude. they were out of diesel ryder so i got blue ryder
Most orders will be processed and posted within 24 hours

Date : 14 Jan 2009 - xxx
Order ID : 691xxxx

Payment by Credit card

Product : Quantity : Price
blueryder cannabis seeds 5x 10 pack : 2 : 150.00

Subtotal : 300.00
Shipping : 4.00
TOTAL : 304.00

blueberry kush shud be love. im going to crack 75 seeds in feb so ill start a new journal on those in a cupple weeks. but the diesel ryders have a journal rite now. i got 25 goin. check my profile an search threads started by me and its there.


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 14, 2009)

are u talking about the smell of the diesel ryder wacky? i hope its like nyc diesel


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 15, 2009)

So I LST'd my lady today. All the shoots are getting an even amount of light now so hopefully most of them will be about the same weight in the long run.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 15, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> So I LST'd my lady today. All the shoots are getting an even amount of light now so hopefully most of them will be about the same weight in the long run.


 
throw up some pics killa


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 15, 2009)

I already deleted them off of my computer they are in my grow journal. The link is in my signature. Check out the grow journal. Pics of the LST are at the end.


----------



## SayWord (Jan 16, 2009)

so what light cycle do u use on autos? 18/6 the whole time and 12/12 the last 3 weeks or so?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 16, 2009)

no 12 12 at any time in the plants life


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 16, 2009)

All the breeders say 20/4 is the ideal light cycle no switching is required for flowering.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 18, 2009)

Here are the LST pics its been 3 days since I tied her branches down. Had a lil mg a ca deff in the begining thats why a lil yellow tips but all is almost fixed.


----------



## blzbob (Jan 19, 2009)

Well wacky ya got me. I've grown Lowryder#2 and when I finished and pull my plants my roots were so root bound in my 5 liter pot I couldn't belive it. I've been following Heftamga grow and just seen his roots and they looked good he must of used a bigger pot than me. I got just about 30g on most under 400W. Tomorrow I start my AK-47 Ryder and I'm going follow your instructions and see if I can't triple that weight. Thanks for posting the thread of how to.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 19, 2009)

no problem meng


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 22, 2009)

Hum.. I wouldn't say that.. I'm not sure if your talking about for veg or wtf? but I like 24 hours under MH and 18 under a hps, for veg.. 

and I have pics to prove it 

But who knows with me I am using flower nutes in veg..

because I can...And I know the truth...



greenfirekilla420 said:


> All the breeders say 20/4 is the ideal light cycle no switching is required for flowering.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 22, 2009)

what are you talking about? We are talking about auto flowering strains where you don't have to switch the light schedule for flowering. You got 20/4 from seed to harvest. And what would you really use your MH for two weeks? They are only in veg for 14 days then after that marks the transistion to flower. So lets see you first have to swap your hps bulb for you MH conversion bulb take apart reflector (like mine) for two weeks and then put the HPS back in after that? Sounds good for regular strains but not for the auto's


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 23, 2009)

that sounds crazy you mean 20 hours on and 4 off.. And how could you veg for 2 weeks if you don't change the light hours..

see that doesnt make sense..and I wouldn't use the MH for just two weeks I would use it through out the whole grow I have the pics to prove it

Yeah that greatness was done only with Metalhalides...Now what...lol



greenfirekilla420 said:


> what are you talking about? We are talking about auto flowering strains where you don't have to switch the light schedule for flowering. You got 20/4 from seed to harvest. And what would you really use your MH for two weeks? They are only in veg for 14 days then after that marks the transistion to flower. So lets see you first have to swap your hps bulb for you MH conversion bulb take apart reflector (like mine) for two weeks and then put the HPS back in after that? Sounds good for regular strains but not for the auto's


----------



## weedyoo (Jan 23, 2009)

i am just learning about this verry intresting 
Auto flowering cannabis seeds 
Auto flowering cannabis is a cannabis plant that is not dependant on the light cycle to go into flowering you simply plant a seed and water it will grow under 24 hours light a day then start to flower when that particular strain is ready most from around 3 weeks to 5 weeks from planting then it will grow out its bud for a further 5 to 7 weeks depending on particular strain of auto so all you need to do is sit back and let it grow when you see flowers starting change the light bulb to a flowering bulb and wait then site back and enjoy a good smoke.


----------



## growman89 (Jan 23, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> yeah go to the link then click on more information
> 
> http://www.greenlifeseeds.com/GreenLife_SeedCo_NGSC_Bonkers.html


no where on there does it talk about it being an autoflower!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 23, 2009)

Well I'm glad to hear that. But you had to switch your timer back to 12/12 to get those buds and it took forever. You don't have to change the light schedule because the plant has an internal clock for flowering. That is why it is called an autoflowering plant. She flowers when she is ready not when we are ready for her to flower. Did you read the whole how to part? 80 days max from seed to harvest. No turning your lights back. And HPS can go all the way through.


----------



## weedyoo (Jan 24, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Well I'm glad to hear that. But you had to switch your timer back to 12/12 to get those buds and it took forever. You don't have to change the light schedule because the plant has an internal clock for flowering. That is why it is called an autoflowering plant. She flowers when she is ready not when we are ready for her to flower. Did you read the whole how to part? 80 days max from seed to harvest. No turning your lights back. And HPS can go all the way through.


so what about cloneing do you clone or always start from seed?


----------



## SayWord (Jan 24, 2009)

cant clone autos. just from seed


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 24, 2009)

ya what he said.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 25, 2009)

Uh I flowered these the day hey grew roots... 20 on 4 off doesn't make a damn bit of sense!~!!!


growman89 said:


> no where on there does it talk about it being an autoflower!


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah I was one of the first to post in this thread! I follow wackymack as my god! lol dude wacky this is for you.. you know what Im talking about







































greenfirekilla420 said:


> Well I'm glad to hear that. But you had to switch your timer back to 12/12 to get those buds and it took forever. You don't have to change the light schedule because the plant has an internal clock for flowering. That is why it is called an autoflowering plant. She flowers when she is ready not when we are ready for her to flower. Did you read the whole how to part? 80 days max from seed to harvest. No turning your lights back. And HPS can go all the way through.


----------



## gamer420 (Jan 25, 2009)

wacky how many Auto-AK47 can i get in a 2x2x4 doing it your way? i have a 250 watt system


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.dope-seeds.com/lowryder_female.htm read these man. and ya 20 on and 4 off all the way through.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 25, 2009)

gamer420 said:


> wacky how many Auto-AK47 can i get in a 2x2x4 doing it your way? i have a 250 watt system


 
9max thats in 64oz 7/11 cups. that should get you about 63grams minimum and dry weight


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

MoG sent me here to check out his van...


To clear up the issue at hand;

*There are different species of marijuana...*

Cannabis Sativa

Cannabis Indica

Cannabis Ruderalis





Ruderalis is an autoflowering plant that flowers early to mid summer, just recently advancements in its genetics have been established to help outdoor growers harvest early and avoid the fall search for blooming outdoor plants.


Ruderalis is commonly known as "ditch-weed, and schwag" and has a low THC content, it grows naturally in North America, Europe and Russia along streams and roadsides, hence the name "ditchweed."


I have never messed with them myself... But imagine what they'd grow like.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the +rep... You gotta sign it so I can hit you back though


----------



## satta (Jan 25, 2009)

coolguy1 said:


> ok..rite now i have 4 ak47xlowlife under a 400 watt hps...therr about 4 days old.. all 4 have semi purple stems...my temps stay at a constent 78-82with llight off they drop to about 60-65...give me some info as this i s my frist grow..dont want anything to go wrongg any advice and tips are needed pleasee


ive got 2 of these on the go at the moment theyre pretty sturdy plants and dont seem to get effected by much!!! 
This has been really helpful!!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

I wanted to stress that I haven't really looked into the Ruderalis cross breeds, and have never smoked any of them... They're relatively new to the scene.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

Ummm... In the first post it says you can cover an 8x8 area with a 1000W... And you can get 3 oz per plant, and 20 plants in that area... And 4 pounds on a 1000Ws.


Is this just a complete guesstimate or is there some evidence to back up those claims... 

As far as I know a 1000W will cover a 4x4... 5x5 max, and the best yield from a 1000W is around 2 pounds, one pound is average...

I use 600W, and average a pound per light, which is good...



On top of the speed factor, since you're starting from seed everytime, you'll have to wait for germination, then seedling stage, then juvenile stage, and when it finally matures it'll start to flower...

If you were doing this all in the same room, I'm pretty sure that keeping mothers of a non auto strain and cloneing them for a harvest every 45 days would be much faster and more perpetual...


I'm not sure how long an auto strain takes to finish, but 3 weeks from seedling to first start of flower... That makes it kinda long. 

Unless it's only 4 or 5 weeks total flowering time...


I don't know, and am not hating at all, if those claims are true, it's incredibly impressive.


I haven't even seen pics of autoflowering buds... Hook me up.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 25, 2009)

well I have posted this before.. But I will again..
I will be running this next run.. we already have seeds in germ in colorado... 

but this is the bad boy of the auto flowering strians and its a 12 on 12 off

http://www.greenlifeseeds.com/GreenLife_Strain_bio_Bonkers.html

And for wacky... this is how I get down...lol


----------



## heftamga (Jan 25, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> well I have posted this before.. But I will again..
> I will be running this next run.. we already have seeds in germ in colorado...
> 
> but this is the bad boy of the auto flowering strians and its a 12 on 12 off
> ...


-wow-
now i'm getting realy hungry.





& this looks great btw


----------



## crossthread (Jan 25, 2009)

Heres a DieselRyder for your viewing pleasure..


----------



## crossthread (Jan 25, 2009)

And Heres a MasterLow @ 20 Days Old...
I know Quite a bit about auto-flowering strains...
I mean ALOT.....


----------



## shefsmoke (Jan 25, 2009)

what about Auto AK47? I purchased 10 seeds from attitude about a week ago. still waiting on them. I have ocean potting soil from fox farm. and there trio nuts. scheds would be nice. lighting/watering/feeding as this will be the first grow.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 25, 2009)

in like 2summers im goin to attempt to plant like 1000 autos outside,gonna be comming upon some bigtime land soon.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 26, 2009)

1000 auto's are you going to do a seed run first or buy all the seeds? Seems pretty expensive to me.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 26, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> 1000 auto's are you going to do a seed run first or buy all the seeds? Seems pretty expensive to me.


 
seed run, its cheaper and easier to obtain,plus 1000 seeds would mostlikely get nabed by customs


----------



## SayWord (Jan 26, 2009)

whats a seed run?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 26, 2009)

ok thats what I was thinking. I have heard somewhere that when you do a seed run that it makes them an F1 hybrid and they might not be full auto flowering? I don't know how true this is and don't really know how it works. Seed run does sound like the best way though. How would you check to make sure they are all females though? Thats a lot plants to be checking lol.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 26, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> ok thats what I was thinking. I have heard somewhere that when you do a seed run that it makes them an F1 hybrid and they might not be full auto flowering? I don't know how true this is and don't really know how it works. Seed run does sound like the best way though. How would you check to make sure they are all females though? Thats a lot plants to be checking lol.


 
the old fashion way,physically looking at the plants.prob get like500 girls approx


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah, my order of 100 blueryder and 100 masterlow made it here. far from 1000 tho. they broke the order up tho. i went with two diff seed companies too. attitude and dope-seeds


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 26, 2009)

dope-seeds has very good and fast service I am 100% happy with JIM's service.


----------



## SayWord (Jan 26, 2009)

1. whats a seed run? 
2. whats yield would u expect from an auto outdoors? 3oz?
3. what nute system u use with autos? when do u switch from grow to flower nutes?


----------



## shefsmoke (Jan 26, 2009)

SayWord said:


> 1. whats a seed run?
> 2. whats yield would u expect from an auto outdoors? 3oz?
> 3. what nute system u use with autos? when do u switch from grow to flower nutes?


 its been about 6 days since i ordered my seeds from att and it says its on its way somethign about sent to the us overpostal seas or w/e idk


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 27, 2009)

Seed run is where you save a male plant and let him do his thing with a couple females and get the seeds of them so you don't have to buy more. 

I switch from grow to nutes once I see the first hairs. I do a plain water in between and then start them out on a half dose of flower nutes moving it up to full dose and 1/4 each time.


----------



## SayWord (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks for the info. so how many seeds does one male and like two females produce?


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 27, 2009)

wut up kd. im doin a seed run with two fems an one male of the diesel ryder. the seeds are sold out so i might as well.saves money too. dont need to many nutes tho. i use lil to none on the nutes wit the autos. they seem to like molasses alot tho in between feedings during flowering. but i do have a middle layer in my medium thats mg organic time released nutes premixed with soil an perlite then poured in the middle an covered with reg soil an perlite the rest. so i dont use much nutes at all. plants are thick and healthy.


----------



## shefsmoke (Jan 27, 2009)

chi town huh? i live about an hour south of STL mo. bullshit schwag down here. thanks for the tip on autos


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 28, 2009)

no prob bro. im into the comm side of things plus i love great bud that i dont have to pay for and its fast producing. if i was in cali i wud do sogs of clones all day but bein in da midwest i dont have dat luxury ya kno. but the buds are def dankis. another thing u shud look into also is nana method. look it up on here some good info on it. pretty much set ur seeds in a sealed tupp bowl with a few nana peels an let the peels rot b4 changing. do this for two weeks an ur sure to increase ur fem rate. i got 22 fems out of 25 diesel ryders doing this. its something to do with the gas given off by the ripening peels. so itll cut down on ur germ rate seeming we cant clone autos an i also dont like fem seeds. too much money and hermie factor sucks ass. i like to jus let um grow up. in feb im startin 25 blueryder, 25 diesel ryder, 25 masterlow. they are all in tupp's with nanas for a cupple weeks. hopefully ill get 50 fems out of 75. grown under 2600 watts of hid i shud pull at least 2 pounds of nice dense nugs every 2months. if that plan works im getting another spot and replicating the same grow. i want two ops at a time. autos make that possible. later on after i generate enough cashflow ill experiment more with reg seeds.


----------



## gamer420 (Jan 30, 2009)

wacky hi i got three Auto AK47 babies two days old my light 20in above the plants 250 watt hps is this to high yes/no


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 31, 2009)

I would die for a couple of pounds of shwag


shefsmoke said:


> chi town huh? i live about an hour south of STL mo. bullshit schwag down here. thanks for the tip on autos


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 31, 2009)

i can get it. middies too. everybody wants kush or diesel tho


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 8, 2009)

great thread man! definitly learned some on the autos....the thing is, it seems like everyone here is doin them with soil...one of the reasons im sure is the autos like big containers...im gonna use 4 waterfarms for 4 autos...any of you guys used that for them b4? this is gonna be my frist hydro grow but cant find any threads that have done autos in the hydro....


----------



## wackymack (Feb 8, 2009)

just keep your ph about 5.5 and they should blow up


----------



## SayWord (Feb 8, 2009)

i just came up on some advanced nutrients stuff, big bud and iguana juice bloom. should i not use these when i gro the low's? or whats the issue with nutrients and lowryders?


----------



## wackymack (Feb 8, 2009)

SayWord said:


> i just came up on some advanced nutrients stuff, big bud and iguana juice bloom. should i not use these when i gro the low's? or whats the issue with nutrients and lowryders?


go light on nutes at first,wait 3weeks for the first feedin


----------



## SayWord (Feb 8, 2009)

and then u can go straight to flower nutes?


----------



## wackymack (Feb 8, 2009)

SayWord said:


> and then u can go straight to flower nutes?


 
yes yes yes yes


----------



## Presidential Budz (Feb 12, 2009)

i no wat u sayin chicago fuck mids i hate dealin wit that shit neways. er body wants that fire u got fire u get more ppl to get it. all the dboys and all the dudes wit the real guap spend alot for the fire and they always need some hahah. i order som of them ryder diesel u got ne pics or tips on da shit.


----------



## SayWord (Feb 12, 2009)

just got my blueryder seeds!!!!


----------



## Thanksfortheinfo (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice post, thanks for the info

Just found out about auto-flowering plants a couple of weeks ago and was gonna get some..did a little reserch and was gonna go with regular fem seeds until this post...lots of good info so I think I am going to do half and half

Keep the pictures and info comming


----------



## SayWord (Feb 12, 2009)

just got my blueryders! gonna grow them with AN big bud and iguana juice. cant wait


----------



## wackymack (Feb 12, 2009)

sweet throw them pics up as they grow


----------



## SayWord (Feb 13, 2009)

will make a journal, but cant grow them for a couple months cuz ive got mad clones ready to enter the flower chamber. i only have one light, so i gotta wait till after all my clones are done


----------



## matt7835706 (Feb 25, 2009)

First of all i would like to say wackymack you got it down man...... i've read a bit of you stuff and its great, anyway my reason for stopping by is i'm hopping you can shed a little more light on this auto cropping thing. I far as i understand this is a strain and not a grow technique... correct me if i'm wrong. so where do you get the strains or which seed bank carries the strains and how do i identify them. lastly im going to try a 250w hps over two plants ( first low wattage grow ) and i grow with hydro, does this only work with dirt? Thanks for your help in advance.
Cheers


----------



## SayWord (Feb 25, 2009)

most seed companies have autoflowering dwarf seeds. i know attitude does


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Feb 28, 2009)

attitude an jim at dopeseeds but i fucks wit the tude. wut up s-dub


----------



## SayWord (Feb 28, 2009)

watap home boy!


----------



## Presidential Budz (Mar 1, 2009)

My bad if this was already in the post but wats the best lighting hours for the auto's?


----------



## Thanksfortheinfo (Apr 15, 2009)

wackymack said:


> *GET A BOWL OR BONG READY FIRST BEFORE YOU APPROACH THIS...KINDA LONG BUT NONE THE LESS IT IS WHAT I THINK THAT SEEMS TO MAKE SENSE TO ME AND MY EXPERIENCE MADE ME TO BELIEVE WHAT I AM SHARING WITH EVERYONE**.*
> 
> *ENJOY........*
> 
> ...


 
I want to make some seeds with my auto flowers. I know I have one male for sure and got 4 others that I believe are going to be female. 

When should I pollinate the female that I select?


----------



## Witchadidja (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the helpful info. I am new to the auto flowers, so it is good to hear from some folks who have some experience with them. Seeds on the way, can't wait to get started, especially after reading all these posts!


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2009)

what is a auto


----------



## 4204l1f3 (May 5, 2009)

Yo, what's up, everyone! Check out my journal, I've got 4 AutoAK47s flowering now under CFLs. Check it out and lemme know how I'm doin! Good shit with the info, Wacky.


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 6, 2009)

4204l1f3 said:


> Yo, what's up, everyone! Check out my journal, I've got 4 AutoAK47s flowering now under CFLs. Check it out and lemme know how I'm doin! Good shit with the info, Wacky.


How about a link to your journal? Kinda hard to find them in there with so many journals.


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 6, 2009)

Presidential Budz said:


> My bad if this was already in the post but wats the best lighting hours for the auto's?


From what research I've done, they do well with either 18/6 or even 24 hours. No 12/12 with these. If you look at attitude's site, some of them have lighting recommendations.


----------

